# CARP as a module



## LoZio (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi
 I'm using CARP on several installs and have compiled the kernel with "device carp" to have it work.
I would like to know if there is a way to load CARP as a kernel module, without having to compile a custom kernel. This will streamline binary upgrades.
Thanks


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 24, 2010)

Status: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-net/2009-April/021774.html

The -net mailing list would be the place to ask, I guess.


----------



## LoZio (Mar 25, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Status: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-net/2009-April/021774.html
> 
> The -net mailing list would be the place to ask, I guess.



Well, this is a quite interesting. Nevertheless this way of doing is far from my original idea of simplifying updates via binary upgrades.
As a side question: is there somewhere some reading or webcast that describes the FreeBSD kernel at a level more than basic ("it is the core of an OS...") and less than the detail of each kernel data structure?
Something like Russinovich's speaks on NT Kernel (see http://channel9.msdn.com/shows/Going+Deep/Mark-Russinovich-Inside-Windows-7/) and the variuos "Inside Windows Xxx" series.
Thanks


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 25, 2010)

FreeBSD Kernel Internals, Dr. Marshall Kirk McKusick ->  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwbqBdghh6E
FreeBSD Architecture Handbook -> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/arch-handbook/index.html
The Design and Implementation of the 4.4BSD Operating System -> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/design-44bsd/index.html
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=10118


----------



## LoZio (Mar 25, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> FreeBSD Kernel Internals, Dr. Marshall Kirk McKusick ->  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwbqBdghh6E
> FreeBSD Architecture Handbook -> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/arch-handbook/index.html
> The Design and Implementation of the 4.4BSD Operating System -> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/design-44bsd/index.html
> http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=10118



Wow.
Warming the printer right now 
Thanks a lot.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 25, 2010)

http://fxr.watson.org/fxr/source/kern/?v=FREEBSD72 as well, I guess.


----------

